# 4 month old poodle will not sleep



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

milliesmom said:


> I read that 16 month old puppies should be sleeping 15-20 hours a day and I cant even get her to take a nap. She isn't sleeping much at night either because she moves around in her crate all night. Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions?


I'm assuming you meant 16 week old puppies, not 16 month?  Cali was 4 1/2 months old when I got her and she most definitely did not sleep 15 - 20 hours a day. She never stopped moving! She would occasionally nap for 10 minutes or so but that was about it. I have no idea what she did at night in her crate because her crate isn't in my bedroom (I have asthma and allergies so need to keep pets out of the bedroom).

Although I certainly remember wishing she'd sleep so I could get a break, LOL, I never worried about the fact she rarely seemed to sleep. I figured if she needed it, she'd sleep. Good news is, she's now 15 months old and has settled down a lot. She spends quite a bit of time napping now.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Puppies like to be around their people, they like to be around at attention most of the time.

Mack is now 15 month old, and he will sleep most of the day, while we're at work, and at night


----------



## milliesmom (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I meant 16 weeks! I'm glad to hear this is normal. It seems like every dog internet site I go to says they should be sleeping most of the time. When I first got her she would tire out much sooner. I know poodles have a lot of energy I just thought I would be able to get my dog tired enough to crash. I'm glad to know she will settle down when she is older. I wouldn't mind so much, but at 16 weeks I either have to watch her or put her in her crate with all the stuff she tries to get into! I don't want her in the crate when I am home because she has to be in there all night and when I am at work. She likes her crate and I don't want it to become something she doesn't want to be in! Glad to know its just another part of the puppy phase to get through!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't had a puppy in about 10 years, but I remember Matrix sleeping a lot when he was about 8-10 weeks old and that was about it! He was go-go-go from then on. 

It's important to tire out your puppy, but it is just as important to teach them to have an "off" switch. If you're constantly trying to keep her active, she will expect that all the time. Just keep that in mind!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

On average, most healthy, adult dogs sleep for around 14 hours a day. A puppy will sleep a lot, usually, but with many breaks in between. It's just one of the "joys" of having a baby. Which is why a lot of rescue won't adopt puppies to most people.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember when I got Harry this piece of info on sleep got me perplexed too. Harry was bouncy and tied to my ankles! He still is but he likes to do his own thing more now. 

First the collective sleep period may be correct but its not like human sleep when it's continuous. It's more numerous mini naps. Second, at 16weeks your pup is at a very bouncy affectionate stage (Try to enjoy it though its tiring) Third, when he is tired out he will sleep so try not to worry however do continue with the routine of bed time and encouraging him to go in his crate for his own 'space'


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

